# River Bass Rig...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Been using this rig lately on yellow river. Its a 7in. black trick worm with a 1/8oz. bullet weight and a willowleaf blade in between the weight and hook. Don't know why but the bass and jack have been hitting it pretty hard. I have been working it around heavy cover and skipping under trees with my spinning rod...have had several bass charge out of holes and smoke it like a spinnerbait. The blade kind of flutters on the fall and thats usually when they get it.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

the trick worm is an all around winner. But putting a blade on it is an awesome idea. Great ingenuity.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Great idea, will try that next time out.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn it, you found out my Yellow River secret. Works even better with a finesse version of the worm.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

I like it, so where do you get the blades?


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I took one off one of my old spinner lures and rigged it. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

yea off old spinnerbaits... or you can buy them at basspro or janns netcraft.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool deal, most of my spinners are big blades (1/2- 3/4 oz) so I dont know how that would work. Just didnt remember seeing them in BP or catalogs. Guess I will have to dig a little deeper.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

SLICK75 said:


> Cool deal, most of my spinners are big blades (1/2- 3/4 oz) so I dont know how that would work. Just didnt remember seeing them in BP or catalogs. Guess I will have to dig a little deeper.


yea you can get blades through BPS.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Does it cause a bunch of line twist? Looks like it would work around docks for redfish with a grub instead of a worm.


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

*Blades*

I just picked up some blades at Buck-n-Bass! Gonna try it out this weekend


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

That is a great idea, I may have to use that one. Thanks.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Great idea! You might also be able to relace the treble hook on a Terminator in-line spinner bait with a work hook and do the same thing.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> yea you can get blades through BPS.


Yeah, after posting that I checked out the BPScc site and found them in a section I never look at. I must say though, I like the Janns site better for this particular thing. They have the sizing chart for us dummies that dont know the difference between a #8 blade and a 00 blade that also includes all kinds of other handy items like clevises and swivels that would greatly improve the concept.


----------

